# Yegua 2-22-2010 Good day. Several pics as well.



## fishytx

Thought I would try to get in one more good fishing trip for whites before this weird cold front with snow in the forecast arrives. Went out to the Yegua creek at Irwin bridge and went upstream. First stop, five cast, five nice size fat fish. Moved to another hole just upstream and the same thing, five more. Then I had an issue of not finding a good hole, but would pick one up here and there, so I kept on moving around till I found another hole that would produce a good number of fish. Found one hole that yielded about ten fish. Kept on doing this till I had my limit. There were about ten females on my stringer today. The eggs are really looking prime for this years spawn. I did see a few doing their spawning action today, but not to many. In all, maybe I saw this take place about ten times.

My daughter just said that I looked mad in this picture. I told her that the fish were heavy.








I wasn't going to spread the fish out to take a picture at first because it was beginning to get cold outside and I wanted to hurry up and get her done.








Then after cleaning one, I decided what the heck, I'll spread them out and snap a quick shot.








Here's a shot of the eggs. It wont be long and these babies will be ready to do their thing. 








My daughter asked if she could clean one, and I told her sure. I had her get real close as I showed her how to do one, and then she took the next one. She did a good job, I was impressed.








Now she's checking out the stuff on her hands after cleaning one. I did let her clean a few. She messed up a little on the first one, but I coached her a little and she got much better.


----------



## stewman773

great looking fillets.


----------



## marshhunter

yea i figured after being out there this weekend yegua was gonna be the place to be..i would have been out there this morning but i thought i was going to write a paper well that didnt happen so i wish i woulda gone out there....GREAT JOB


----------



## fishytx

By the way, don’t let the boat in the background fool you, I was fishing from the banks today. For those of you who have never been to this place, the creek where I was fishing at today was only like ten or fifteen feet wide. In fact, I have never been up this creek in my boat, not even ounce. I’ve tried to get up there before, but I’ve never found the mouth of the creek. It is real shallow in the lake where this creek pours into the lake.


----------



## ML56

Hey Fishy, nice catch. The mouth of the creek is about 3/4 of the way across the lake from the Nails Creek ramp, the mouth is a little silted in, but once you get across it's smooth sailing. Look for the old treeline of the creek bottom and you can make it in.If the lake is still a foot or two high shouldn't be bad at all.-Mike


----------



## shadslinger

Thanks for the report and pics. Just wondering do you gut those fish to reduce the weight when walking them out? The last time I caught a limit of white bass wading below the Livingston dam I paid a kid $5.00 to tote them to the top of the hill.


----------



## kim e cooper

WTG fishytx, your still on them, see you on the creeks....


----------



## fishytx

shadslinger said:


> Just wondering do you gut those fish to reduce the weight when walking them out?


No I don't. What you are seeing is where I have cut their throats to bleed them out. An old man showed me this when I was a teenager. You cut their throats while they are still a live on the stringer, put them back into the water to bleed them out.
It makes the fish taste so much better. White bass have a pretty strong fishy taste, but by bleeding them first and then removing that red strip off of the fillet, the fish have a great taste. If you will also notice in the picture where my daughter is filleting the last fish, there really is no mess to clean up. Just a few blood spots here and there with a few fish scales, and that's it. That's also why I fillet my fish the old fashion way, with a fillet knife. It never exposes the guts. I then put the remains in a plastic bag, freeze it, and then take it out on trash day.


----------



## fishytx

kim e cooper said:


> WTG fishytx, your still on them, see you on the creeks....


Cooper I've been fishing Reimers since Thursday. It is so nice out there, but it's also a 98 mile one way trip from my house to the river. And they don't open the gate till 8 in the morning and run you out of there by 6:45 pm. They run you out when the bite is just getting good. I think on my next trip to this that river, I'll take my boat and run up there. That way I can catch a bunch of fish during the night time hours too. I've done this in the past, and man can you ever load up on the fish.


----------



## Sunbeam

Great pics and report. 
Wow! Your daughter is a real trooper. Filleting fish on her knees on a concrete slab. Build her a table, she sure deservers it. LOL.
My teen age twins are the "catchy but no cleany" types.


----------



## Coach Jordan

So, I take it the water level on the creek has went down last time I was at Irwin Bridge it was flooded. I hope I can get back there soon. Nice catch


----------



## fishytx

The good part is that she likes to fish as well.


----------



## lepaul37

Thanks for the report FishyTx. Looks like shes doing a greate job.


----------



## fishytx

Coach Jordan said:


> So, I take it the water level on the creek has went down last time I was at Irwin Bridge it was flooded. I hope I can get back there soon. Nice catch


Water level is down, but it's still a little murky.


----------



## 9121SS

Sunbeam said:


> Great pics and report.
> Wow! Your daughter is a real trooper. Filleting fish on her knees on a concrete slab. Build her a table, she sure deservers it. LOL.
> My teen age twins are the "catchy but no cleany" types.


10/4 On The catchy but no cleany. My daughter is the same way but I'm glad she wants to go with me.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

Way to get her started early!!

She'll be better than you soon enough and teaching you tips on how to clean fish!


----------



## fishytx

Mariana is one of our grandkids that we have adopted. She’s a Daddies girl, that‘s for sure. The fish that she was kissing before she released it was her very first top water bait catch. I was on three and four pound bass with a yellow magic, and she was throwing a crank bait not doing so well. She said Dad, I want a top water bait too, you’re tearing em up. I told her okay, you know where the baits are baby, pick one out, or do want one just like mine? She went through a couple of the top water bait boxes and picked out a baby torpedo. I told her you know what, that’s a good choice for you. I tied it on, coached her a little on how to work it, and bang, fish on.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Good thread and report.


----------



## BURTONboy

Good catch and report. I was down at newman's bottom last Sunday and the fishing was pretty tough. Plan on giving it a go again this Sunday just not sure as to whether or not to fish newman's or irvin's?


----------



## fishytx

I prefer to fish Newmans, but I hate that bike ride or walk in and out of there. I clocked it one day, and it‘s 9 tenths of mile from the gate to the bottom. What I like the best about Newmans, is I only have to go downstream about 100 to 150 yards to limit out, and I seem to do this in a shorter period of time than I do any where else on the creek.


----------



## fishytx

I may slip out to the bridge tomorrow and see what all I can hook up with. I have this good feeling I'll be able to limit out again.


----------



## fishytx

marshhunter said:


> yea i figured after being out there this weekend yegua was gonna be the place to be..i would have been out there this morning but i thought i was going to write a paper well that didnt happen so i wish i woulda gone out there....GREAT JOB


Marshunter, I've made a couple of attempts to get up there and on my last attempt, I spun my prop. Therefore I'll never try to get back up into that creek again. Plus I'm doing just fine fishing from the banks, so I really don't need to get up there in my boat.


----------



## BURTONboy

fishytx said:


> I prefer to fish Newmans, but I hate that bike ride or walk in and out of there. I clocked it one day, and it's 9 tenths of mile from the gate to the bottom. What I like the best about Newmans, is I only have to go downstream about 100 to 150 yards to limit out, and I seem to do this in a shorter period of time than I do any where else on the creek.


Ya, I know one spot about 300 yards up stream that you can tear into em early in the morning pretty good. Might not limit out but you'll catch a solid 5-10 pretty easily. I was downstream about the same place your talking last sunday and picked up one, but there was somebody else fishing almost in the same spot so I just left.


----------



## BURTONboy

fishytx said:


> Marshunter, I've made a couple of attempts to get up there and on my last attempt, I spun my prop. Therefore I'll never try to get back up into that creek again. Plus I'm doing just fine fishing from the banks, so I really don't need to get up there in my boat.


My step bro and I were going to try and take out jon boat up the yegua to catch some whites the other weekend, but we really don't know how far you have to go before you can start catching. Any tips? Sure would appreciate it. Because I only know how to fish the banks, never really had much experience in the boat for white bass.


----------



## fishytx

*Yegua 2-25-2010 W/pics*

Well shoot, I didn't get a limit of whites today. But I made up the difference with some crappie.

The bite on the whites has slowed down a little. I think this cold weather has cooled the water down enough that it has caused the fish to retreat back into some deeper water. I only had two females out of the nineteen whites I caught, and the fish were not moving around much. You had to work pretty hard to find a bite. In other words, I had to move around from hole to hole more today than I normally do.

But that's okay, I found a couple of holes that were holding some nice crappie. I don't think I have ever caught this many crappie while I was fishing for whites, but I like it. I threw back a bunch of crappie that were just ten inches long because I've seen fish shrink in length after they have been caught due to stress, and I did not want to take a chance on getting fined for having some under size crappie. 
From what I saw and from what I heard from other anglers, I don't think to many folks caught fish today. I saw several anglers and not one of them caught a fish nor did I see any stringers of fish. So maybe I didn't do so bad after all.

19 whites & 11 crappie, I'm not complaining.

Here are a few holes where I caught the whites in.








　









This time I didn't bleed my fish so the picture of the fish would look better.


----------



## Lone Eagle

That is a very impressive bunch of whites and crappie. Congratulations.


----------



## fishytx

Thanks. All were caught on jigs, it was fun.


----------



## fishytx

You folks see how small the creek is in this area that I’m fishing right. Well, this guy had asked me where did I catch those crappie at, and I told him in the mouth. LOL I said come on man, you really didn’t expect me to tell you where I’m catching these crappie did you? Heck I’m just waiting for the hole to replenish its self with some bigger ones before I fish it again. Towards the end, I was only pulling some ten inch crappie out and throwing them back in. But here in about thirty minutes, I plan to hit this hole again and see what I can pull out. 
Good thing too, because when I went back to this hole, I was hooking up with some larger fish just like I had hoped for. And the crappie bite was only in an area about five feet in diameter. There was a little brush pile there in an eddy, or back wash where the crappie were stacking up. I knew this and that’s why I refused to share the wealth with this guy.
I did show him where and how I was catching the whites though.


----------



## fishnvet

Thanks for the pictures of the creek, fishytx. That brought back great memories of when I was living in the area in the 80's. I'd hit the Yegua in the Spring all the time. We sure had fun walking the banks catching those white bass. Good to see it's still a great place to fish.


----------



## fishytx

You are more than welcome Fishnvet. I hope to have a few more to post of Newmans Bottom this coming weekend. 
I just read on another fishing forum where there are folks catching some limits of whites out of a creek and river which are only like six and ten miles from my house. One day next week, I’ll try to get over there and see if this information is true or not. I would have never even thought to try these areas during the white bass spawn.
My guess would be that the whites are coming up this creek and river from the Little River. And to think I’ve been driving all over the place chasing these fish, when they may be right here in my back yard so to speak.


----------



## fishytx

*2-27-10*

Newmans Bottom has way too much water in it. The lake water is backed up into Newmans. I fished it for a very short period of time and caught one. I knew it was going to be very slow so I went over to Irwin bridge to fish the area where I've done good in the last two trips. The bite was slow there too. To make my post short and simple, I caught six whites and three crappie in three hours of fishing. I'm not sure where the fish are, but I think they have moved into deeper water waiting till the water temp rises again. I know the spawn isn't over because it never has gotten started good yet. There are way to many females in there that are still loaded with eggs. I saw stringers of three to six fish and that's it. Maybe someone else will post a report better than this one, but I'm off to another river tomorrow to see what I can hook up with till the bite on the Yegua picks back up again.


----------



## wal1809

FishyTx you certainly have been on a hot streak. Thanks ofr hte reports. I was up Sunday before last and the bite was off that day. Yall hammered them Saturday and Monday. Of course I was there Sunday.

I am loading up the bus and my wife. We will be coming in from the lake in a 20 foot Gator Trax boat. If you see us hollar at us. I'll do the same.


----------



## marshhunter

fishytx said:


> Marshunter, I've made a couple of attempts to get up there and on my last attempt, I spun my prop. Therefore I'll never try to get back up into that creek again. Plus I'm doing just fine fishing from the banks, so I really don't need to get up there in my boat.


heck if i had a boat i wouldnt try to get up there either.. its one of those creeks that if a boat was in there i think it would hurt you more that it would help you as youd be severely limited on where you could cast, plus there are way to many trees in the creek


----------



## BURTONboy

marshhunter said:


> heck if i had a boat i wouldnt try to get up there either.. its one of those creeks that if a boat was in there i think it would hurt you more that it would help you as youd be severely limited on where you could cast, plus there are way to many trees in the creek


There are a lot of trees and it does limit you. But you don't have to deal with as many people. Plus it's a lot more enjoyable not having to carry everything all over the place and then all the fish you catch back to the truck.

I actually went up nails Sunday mid morning and only caught one but we didn't fish to long. Most of the time was spent trying to figure out where to fish so we didn't fish real hard. Next time I go, I have a feeling we will do a little bit better.


----------



## Night-Fisherman

Man you are in dire need of a fish cleaning table!!


----------



## fishytx

*3-1-2010*

The weather was so nice this morning I just had to make a run to Irwin bridge to give it a try. I went upstream first and caught five whites, and six crappie that were barely ten inches. I wont keep those that are that close, so I released them. Went downstream to search for some fish in deeper water and found some.
Picked up nine pretty quick, which four of those were big females, and the males were big too. Decided to call it the day, went to the truck, change shoes, put everything away and away I go. Then I saw a place where people have been parking and going upstream, so I pulled into there, got out to do a little recon, and found another place that was producing some nice size fish, but only caught four before the rain came.
So my total for the day was eighteen whites. Not a real good day considering the time I spent on the water which was five hours. But I did find some good places to fish for the next time I go and I think I can get a limit in a much shorter time frame.
Check out my home made stringer I had to use to transport those four back to the truck. Nothing like a good limber stick.


----------



## stewman773

another great catch...


----------



## fishytx

Night-Fisherman said:


> Man you are in dire need of a fish cleaning table!!


I don't need a cleaning table. Most of the time I release everything I catch. CPR, that's how I like to fish. Now I will keep speckle trout, reds, whites, and crappie, everything else swims for another day to be caught.


----------



## Del Magic

A friend of mine fished a little down stream from the Irwin bridge and got a limit of whites yesterday. He was using a pink grub with a yellow tail. Just thought I would pass that info along. They are still biting.


----------



## fishytx

Oh yeah, there still in there thick. They’re holding up in some deep water pockets with a slow current passing through. I found what I would call a magic hole yesterday. On my next trip, this will probably be the only place that I will fish. It’s an awesome hole. You can get em shallow or a few feet away you can get em deep, and it appears to be loaded with fish.


----------



## fishytx

Boy, I'm sure thinking about going again today. Any one interested in joining me. I'm tired of catching fish by myself.
And it’s a tuff decision today on if I would rather go get some big blacks, or haul my boat up to Mona’s place and launch there and run up to Reimers for whites, or just drive 45 miles to the Yegua, bank fish and catch some fish.


----------



## fishytx

I'm going back to the Yegua Creek. 

You can reach me @ this # 512-760-0305


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

fishytx said:


> I'm going back to the Yegua Creek.
> 
> You can reach me @ this # 512-760-0305


Man I wish I could. Just sitting here at the dealership and staring at this great weather makes me feel sick. I would have taken you up on this offer because I know we would catch some fish. BUit I will take a rain check. GL if you go.


----------



## fishytx

Well it never fails, you invite folks to meet up with you on a fishing trip, and you can’t get on a bite to save your life. Fish have this way of making a liar out of you every time.

But any how, I did meet up with some folks out there, and we caught a few, but not many.

My total was eleven whites, two hybrids, three crappie, and one Goo.
The fish were not upstream today, they were downstream from the bridge. The water has also come up about eight inches from my last trip which was on Monday.

I also heard several stories about how people down at Newmans Bottom were catching a lot of fish on Tuesday. How they did today, I have no clue.

One guy just downstream from the bridge today was fishing with crawfish and he ended up with a limit.

What can I say, you are either in the right place at the right time, or you’re not. And from what I was able to mustard up today, I would say I was in the wrong place at the wrong time, because I had a some what bad day today. 

Over all though, I still had a good time on the water due to the fact that I had the opportunity to hook up with some new anglers which made it for a good day.


----------



## Rippin_drag

What is the slit for underneath the gills?


----------



## Signa

fishytx,

this is jim that called you this afternoon. I went to Newmans bottom.
from 4:30 to 6:30, i caught two whites. I wasn't very familiar with the place though

i did see two fellows with full stinger of fish. I was told that they started very early. Most people got a few, but not many. So you have a pretty decent day.

The water is a bit high at NB. Hope th action will pick up soon and we can reel in more of them


----------



## fishytx

Rippin_drag said:


> What is the slit for underneath the gills?


I do that to bleed the fish, it makes them taste better. White Bass have a real fishy taste. But if you bleed em, and then remove that little red strip in the middle of the fillet, you will end up with a very tasty little treat.


----------



## fishytx

Signa said:


> fishytx,
> 
> this is jim that called you this afternoon. I went to Newmans bottom.
> from 4:30 to 6:30, i caught two whites. I wasn't very familiar with the place though
> 
> i did see two fellows with full stinger of fish. I was told that they started very early. Most people got a few, but not many. So you have a pretty decent day.
> 
> The water is a bit high at NB. Hope th action will pick up soon and we can reel in more of them


Jim I posted my # on three different fishing forums today, so I received a lot of phone calls. I'm not sure when I talked to you. I know I talked to three other guys and met up with two of them. Are you the father in law that called and told me that your son in law was down there?


----------



## kim e cooper

Was there to but went to the other creeks today were the bite was good and should be better threw the weekend.


----------



## fishytx

Man do I ever have a busy schedule for the next couple of days that will prevent me from several fishing trips. Plus I’m running low on the jigs that I like to use and I am not able to find them anywhere. Therefore I have no other chose but to go to Bass Pro online today and order me about sixty or so packs. I believe I’ll have to get them shipped ASAP too, because I’m just about out. 
Today is a wash out for fishing due to too many activities, but tomorrow I can go, Saturday is another wash out, but Sunday I’m good to go again. Folks, with the weather warming up like it is, I look for the bite on whites to go ballistic. So get your gear ready for some awesome lip ripping action. 
On the Yegua, I would fish NB, because what ever fish spawn out in the upper end of the creek will be making their trip back downstream towards the lake, which will only increase the population of fish in this area by double if not triple. But I look for there to be a very good bite this weekend, and probably the rest of next week. I actually think it’s about to turn on for the next couple of weeks.
I think on Sunday I’ll haul my boat out to Reimers and get into some of that gin clear water action. It is so awesome to watch those white come up to your bait, open their mouth and suck it up. And after they close their mouth and you set the hook, they take off like lighting, and it’s pole bending from that point on. Sight fishing is so cool, I get the biggest thrill out of that. In fact, I don’t think it gets any better than this. So I’m really looking forwards to this trip. I hope to be able to talk my wife in to going too. I know my daughter will like it, so will our puppy. But a boat trip is the way to go when take your family, food and drinks are right there. Seats to set in while you’re catching fish. Plus I can beach the boat and get out and do a little wade fishing any where I chose to do so.
I'm also wanting to try to squeeze in one black bass fishing trip during this tight schedule I have, and Friday may be the only day I’ll be able to pull this off.


----------



## fishytx

kim e cooper said:


> Was there to but went to the other creeks today were the bite was good and should be better threw the weekend.


Cooper, the whites are thick up in the Yegua, and this coming weekend should be awesome. You might want to give this creek a shot.


----------



## fishytx

*3-4-10 Donny*

Hey Peabody, (Donny) I just looked up the tooth patch on whites verses hybrids and that one large white was a white. I caught another one that was even bigger than the first one. Therefore I never did hook up with any hybrid like I had posted in that other post. They were just huge mega whites.


----------



## fishytx

I just founf six more packs of jigs in my crappie box so I don't have to order these jigs in an over night shipment. So that's good to know.


----------



## kim e cooper

I was at Yegue yesterday but the bite was slow so i went to Nail and they were staked up in the deep holes was in one spot ten min. and caught ten real fast some time you have to try other creeks.GL to all.


----------



## 123456

James,
Sounds like you did pretty good.
Later,
Noel


----------



## Signa

fishytx said:


> Jim I posted my # on three different fishing forums today, so I received a lot of phone calls. I'm not sure when I talked to you. I know I talked to three other guys and met up with two of them. Are you the father in law that called and told me that your son in law was down there?


o no. my oldest daughter is 8 so it's too early to have a son in law.

I look forward to hear good report and hints so i can bring the girls fishing on weekend.


----------



## fishytx

Signa said:


> o no. my oldest daughter is 8 so it's too early to have a son in law.
> 
> I look forward to hear good report and hints so i can bring the girls fishing on weekend.


I kind a figured that one out when I saw your age on here.
So where did we meet up at? I talked to a bunch of people yesterday, you may have to jog my memory a little.


----------



## lepaul37

fishtx. Thanks for all the updates. It really helps the weekend warriors get through the work week without fishing. One question I have is what grub color works best for you? and are you using 1/16 or 1/8 oz jig heads.


----------



## fishytx

lepaul37 said:


> fishtx. Thanks for all the updates. It really helps the weekend warriors get through the work week without fishing. One question I have is what grub color works best for you? and are you using 1/16 or 1/8 oz jig heads.


Man I hate to bust your bubble on this, but I only use 1/32oz. to 1/16 oz. white crappie jigs, and that's it. When the water color changes, then I change colors as well. But right now, white seems to be working for me the best.
Now I have seen several folks throwing a white grub on what looked to be 1/16 oz. jig head and they were doing ok. White roadrunners are producing bites as well. As long as the water color stays the way it is right now, then I think a white color bait would be a persons best bet. I say this, but people are catching fish on all kinds of different stuff out there, so that question is really a toss up on what is the best to use.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Went to Newmann's Bottom and Irwin's Bridge. We had 5 with us and everybody caught around 6-7 each. Slow day it seemed. Didn't see any big stirngers until we got to Irwin's Bridge. Saw 4 young guys come out with big tree branch on each shoulder. They had 4 limits. They said they caught it about 2 miles from the bridge. After walking almost 2 miles up Newmann's Bottom, we didn't want to walk another 2. Nice day to be out, beats working.


----------



## fishytx

*3-5-2010*

Okay ya'll, I did just like I said I would and I started out at Newman's Bottom today. Arrived late as usual' around 1:30 pm. But the bite at Newman's was very very slow. In two and half hours I only had seven whites, but they were big fish. Heard stories about limits that were caught there early in the morning, but I never saw any big stringers myself. I also only fished downstream at Newman's so I have no clue what was going on upstream, but I decided to call it quits there and ran over to Irwin bridge. Got there and went downstream. Passed several anglers that were making their way back to their vehicle that had limited out. I'm guessing that saw some where around ten limits hauled out of there today. So I kept on fishing and working my way downstream, and the bite turned on and got better and better the further downstream I went. I ended up with thirty one fish for a total today, but released most of them. I did give a few away which you're not suppose to do, but it was just a few. Any how, the fish are moving all around, and they are spawning around the log jams and sand bars pretty good right now. In other words, the bite is on my friend. There really wasn't one good bait to use, it seemed like they were just hitting anything that moved. I would highly recommend that you go tomorrow and start out some where around the bridge area. There are a lot more holes to fish, and there are more fish up in this area spawning in the shallow water that flows over sand bars, and up against log jams. I'm a little upset that I wont be back down there tomorrow, because I know the bite is going to be better than it was today, which was very good, but I have some family stuff going on tomorrow that I need to attend. 
I ran into so many people who knew who I was, but I had no clue who they were, but they did stop me, introduced themselves, and we had some great conversations. Over all, I would say I had a better day today than I've had in the past week and a half. It started out bad, but by making a decision to move while I still had a little time left, really paid off. The fish are in there thick, so if you're in hole that is not producing a bite, move to the next one, and so forth till you locate a bite, because the bite is on my friend.


----------



## fishytx

With this cold snap rolling in, it could put a little damper on the bite this coming week. Maybe as soon as Sunday from the looks of it. Man oh man a live, the weather forecast continues to change from day to day. Yesterday they showed a good chance of rain starting late this afternoon, and now they are predicting very little rain on Sunday. So I guess Mother Nature is doing her thing to the point where our weather forecasters can’t make up their mind on just what all is going to take place in the next couple of days. The rain delay is a good thing, but this cool snap will slow the bite down a little, but at least the creek wont rise to the point where it becomes to muddy to fish and the fish continue to spawn till their done. So cross your fingers and lets hope it’s just a cold snap and no rain so we can continue to catch limits.
Man I had my camera with me yesterday and I should have taken several snap shots of the TFFers that had good stringers of fish. Plus I wish I had taken some pictures of the areas where the fish seem to be stacking up and spawning. Oh well, maybe next time I’ll remember to do so.


----------



## fishytx

Then I would say that’s the deal, they have nothing to eat and they are getting very weak, but yet they will do everything in their power to spawn. Those that are trapped will die off for sure. It’s part of Mother Natures plan though, those that die will only make an easy meal for ***** and so forth to feed on. 
I’m really surprised that they allowed themselves to even get caught up in that situation. Some of them will figure out how to get of there. I’ve seen spawning whites climb up some of the weirdest water streams to spawn before. Where these fish were, they had to swim and jump up into the next hole. And the next morning, they all moved out of there and went back into the river. I wish I could have seen this in action, but I didn’t. But there was no other explanation for this, and it the only way it could have happened. A couple of my friends and I were camping out on the river, and we saw the holes in this little stream coming down from the hills, it had deep little pockets through out the stream, and the water was crystal clear. During the day, there were no fish in these pockets, we would go out at night in the boat and do a little bow hunting for gar, return and the fish would be in there. Get up in the morning, and the fish were gone.


----------



## fishytx

*3-7-10*

I knew before I left the house that I would only have about two hours to fish, so I why did this I have no clue. But to be honest with ya, I really thought I had a couple of honey holes picked out where I would have been able to get a limit in that time period, but of course it didn't pan out that way ay all. Yesterday was just like any other day down there, the fish move around a lot and one hole may be loaded with them and the others have nothing to offer. I did notice that the water flow has dropped off a little which creates different little pockets in each hole where the fish hang out at. Any how, with about thirty minutes left to fish before I had to get back on the road, I found one little spot no bigger than about six feet where I could get a consistent bite. I only caught ten fish worth keeping, but caught more smaller fish than I ever have down there this year. Never once did I catch a female, and some anglers I spoke to seem to think that the females are just about spawned out. Is it really almost over? I don't think so, personally I think there is still another two to three weeks of catching to be had.
I did take a few pictures, so I'll post them on here just for the heck of it.
The parking lot @ Irwin Bridge in the circle. The park Ranger and Game warden, walking around putting the little slips of paper on peoples windshield reminding them that they didn't pay their entry fee. They also went upstream from the bridge to remind those up in that area that they need to have some sort of hunters red on in order to fish in this area due to the hunters in the woods. Those without red on, were also told to go back downstream where it was safer to fish without the possibility of been mistaken as wildlife.
















Here are a couple of yakers enjoying the day on the water. I asked them if I could take their picture and post it on the internet before I took this picture, so all is good on that.


----------



## fishytx

Going back to the Yegua this morning, going to Fayette Lake on Tuesday for some blacks, and probably wade fish Reamers’ for those whites on Wednesday. So you can see what my plans are, fish fish and fish some more.


----------



## Del Magic

Two of my friends and I also got a late start at Irwin bridge. We started around 2:30 and went down stream. We fished till dark and ended up with 29 whites and one crappie. We finally found the fish about 30 minutes before dark and fished till we couldn't see anymore. We had alot of throw backs as well. I would say half our fish were females with eggs, so I think we have a couple of weeks left in this spawn. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Bowhntr

*clean fish*



fishytx said:


> Thought I would try to get in one more good fishing trip for whites before this weird cold front with snow in the forecast arrives. Went out to the Yegua creek at Irwin bridge and went upstream. First stop, five cast, five nice size fat fish. Moved to another hole just upstream and the same thing, five more. Then I had an issue of not finding a good hole, but would pick one up here and there, so I kept on moving around till I found another hole that would produce a good number of fish. Found one hole that yielded about ten fish. Kept on doing this till I had my limit. There were about ten females on my stringer today. The eggs are really looking prime for this years spawn. I did see a few doing their spawning action today, but not to many. In all, maybe I saw this take place about ten times.
> 
> My daughter just said that I looked mad in this picture. I told her that the fish were heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to spread the fish out to take a picture at first because it was beginning to get cold outside and I wanted to hurry up and get her done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after cleaning one, I decided what the heck, I'll spread them out and snap a quick shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the eggs. It wont be long and these babies will be ready to do their thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter asked if she could clean one, and I told her sure. I had her get real close as I showed her how to do one, and then she took the next one. She did a good job, I was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now she's checking out the stuff on her hands after cleaning one. I did let her clean a few. She messed up a little on the first one, but I coached her a little and she got much better.


 Great job DAD showing her the way to clean fish (now when the day comes for you to walk her down that isle-take pride knowing she will teaching her children the lesson you taught her-perhaps her life partner also) I from the Houston area-where is this creek you fishing located-not to give away your honey. Just asking to have another place to use my Kayak on another adventure. Also thnaks for tip on bleeding these out before cleaning-my granddad taught me to fillet fish the old fashion way like you do. Thought I was only one usiing that technic:brew:


----------



## winchester

I was there yesterday at 645 am fished to 1030 am and caught 11 fish had walked in about a mile and a half but did not see any big stringers but did talk to a guy in the parking lot. He said that they were catching them on live crawfish between the lot and the bridge some with 2 at a time but unable to confirm. Out of the 11 caught 10 were females with small egg sacks so they are not finished spawning yet. hope to have time to return but thats up to the wife.


----------



## mikeo924

filleting fish off my knees is not my way to cap off a good day of fishing. but everyone does things different


----------



## kim e cooper

Your 7th post and you cant even say congrats and thank for the pics....


----------



## shadslinger

Look back to the 1st page kim e cooper


----------



## kim e cooper

1st. and 7th. same pics just saying.Hello maybe good job.


----------



## fishytx

*3-8-2010 -- A Limit + Some*

The bite on the Yegua was awesome today. I caught some where between forty to fifty fish. The best part about this trip was the fact that I figured out where the fish were and I didn't even have to fish that hard for a bite. It was so easy, that I actually watched the fish grab my jig when it was only like four to six inches under water. They were right up against the banks. I would pitch it out into the current around the sand bars, let the current sweep it back to the bank and then I would I leave it there fluttering around in the current, giving a very little jigging action from time to time, and the fish would slowly come up to it, open their mouth, jig would disappear, set the hook and the fight was on. The water was really clear today. The best I've seen it since the last rise.

One angler told me that he tried to go to Newmans this morning, but the gate was closed. So I guess Newmans Bottom is closed for now.

But I did run into a rat while I was there. Someone decided to remove my fish from my stringer and put them on theirs while I was just downstream a little fishing and putting fish on a different stringer. Just as I was approaching the stringer I had tied off, there was this guy and his two kids there standing almost on my stringer that was all rolled up nice and neat with no fish on it. It's also kind a weird how they had just as many fish on their stringer as I had on mine that was tied off. Any how, as I saw this while standing up on the top side of the bank, I said, well well well, looks like someone has helped themselves to my fish. Oh man, check it out, at least they rolled up my stringer and left it there for me, that was nice. The guy said, yeah, there was a couple of guys here right before we got here. So, maybe it wasn't this guy at all and I shouldn't be making this statement, but if I were betting man, then I put my money on it.

You know what, it doesn't bother me so much that someone took these fish, because I figure if someone needs to still another anglers fish, then they probably needed these fish to feed their family more so than I.

Now it does bother me to think that someone would stoop low enough to steel someone else's fish though.

Man, if you ever see me down there and you want some fish, just ask me for some, and I will be more than happy to give ya enough for a good dinner. Just don't let me catch you taking them with out asking first, because if I do catch someone, then all hell is about to brake lose.

Another heavy stringer.









My ten year old was taking these pictures and I guess she wanted a close up shot of the eggs coming out.









Wife comes outside and said, honey, you better put in high gear because the rain is on its way. It's only like forty five minutes from here. So I went to town on these fish. Probably the fastest I've ever cleaned a limit.


----------



## fishytx

fishytx said:


> Then I would say that's the deal, they have nothing to eat and they are getting very weak, but yet they will do everything in their power to spawn. Those that are trapped will die off for sure. It's part of Mother Natures plan though, those that die will only make an easy meal for ***** and so forth to feed on.
> I'm really surprised that they allowed themselves to even get caught up in that situation. Some of them will figure out how to get of there. I've seen spawning whites climb up some of the weirdest water streams to spawn before. Where these fish were, they had to swim and jump up into the next hole. And the next morning, they all moved out of there and went back into the river. I wish I could have seen this in action, but I didn't. But there was no other explanation for this, and it the only way it could have happened. A couple of my friends and I were camping out on the river, and we saw the holes in this little stream coming down from the hills, it had deep little pockets through out the stream, and the water was crystal clear. During the day, there were no fish in these pockets, we would go out at night in the boat and do a little bow hunting for gar, return and the fish would be in there. Get up in the morning, and the fish were gone.


I have no clue as to how this message got on here. This is a reply PM post I sent to a guy on a different fishing forum. Hmmm, weird....


----------



## fishytx

*3-9-2010 Wife wanted to go fishing today.*

I talked to my fishing buddy last night about Fayette and he said it was going to be way to windy to fish Fayette. The forecast last night did show winds @ 10 to 15 mph, and if you have ever fished Fayette, then you know the rule. Multiply the wind forecast by 2 and that's the wind you will be dealing with out there. So we called this trip off. This morning my wife asked me, so what are your plans for today. I told her I had none. She said, well, lets go to the creek and fish. Boy was I ever surprised at that statement. So we loaded up a few things and hit the creek for a couple of hours. Ran into a lot of 2-coolers and TFFers. Over all we had a fun trip. The weather was extremely nice, you couldn't ask for a better day on the water.

This is my wife and we are about to start our journey downstream to fish.









Me with a fish on.









And this must be the fish.









Had to take my wife over to the water fall so she could see it and watch the whites as they shoot upstream.









Asked the wife to hold up the stringer for a picture. She said why do you want me to hold these, you caught almost all of them. I told her that folks are sick and tired of seeing me holding fish, so you hold em and I'll take the picture.









Here's how you bleed the fish.









I saved the best for last. This is a guy called Bigreave on a different fishing forum and he caught this nice hybrid today. Just guessing, but I would say this fish weighs some where around five to six pounds, maybe even seven. She was full of eggs.


----------



## stewman773

some more great picture and great report, stealing fish on a stringer that is low, hopefully the people that took the fish did need them too eat.


----------



## winchester

nice catch and sorry about fayette. is a tough lake when the wind is blowing. where is the water fall from the bridge (up or down stream).


----------



## fishytx

winchester said:


> nice catch and sorry about fayette. is a tough lake when the wind is blowing. where is the water fall from the bridge (up or down stream).


It's upstream a ways. It's kind a cool to watch the fish swim up and down this thing, or it is to me anyway. Some times this little hole holds a lot of fish, and then there are times when it doesn't. Never the less, it's a nice place to see.


----------



## deebo

fishytx said:


> It's upstream a ways. It's kind a cool to watch the fish swim up and down this thing, or it is to me anyway. Some times this little hole holds a lot of fish, and then there are times when it doesn't. Never the less, it's a nice place to see.


i fish the waterfall a lot. there is ONE little spot there where they stack up (like lots of places) but even in a hole like the waterfall, you have about a 4 foot circle to hit, or you just pick one up here and there.


----------



## fishytx

Shhh, I wasn't going to tell any body about that. Some things you have to keep to yourself.


----------



## fishytx

*3-10-10*

I was planning on staying home today so I could get caught up on a few things, but the fishing bug has struck me again. I think I'll try and target a limit of crappie today. If a white happens to come along and hit it, then I'll take it too. It may also rain on my parade today as well, but I'll stay till it does.


----------



## deebo

fishytx said:


> Shhh, I wasn't going to tell any body about that. Some things you have to keep to yourself.


that's why i didn't tell anyone where it is :wink:


----------



## fishytx

*3-10-2010 another limit*

Ok, I tried the crappie thing for about forty five minutes and only caught one little one, plus I missed a few bites. So I went back to catching whites. I had a limit in two hours, and I was still catching fish. I said the heck with this and went home to clean another limit. I think I have just about reached a point now where I've become burned out on this fish cleaning ****. I'm also burned out on taking pictures of the fish I catch. I mean come on now, a limit of fish on a string or fish spread out on the slab to be cleaned all looks the same. Once you have seen a limit on a stringer, all the other limits look the same.

But I did run into a lot of friends I've made this year while fishing today. I even showed a few guys how I was working my jig to get the fish to bite at it. A couple of guys even asked if they could fish in this hole I was catching all of my fish in, and I told them go a head, I'll just move downstream a little and fish. Caught fish down there too. It was these guys who asked me what are you doing that I'm not, because they never once pulled a fish out of that hole. So I gave em a few tips.

So from here on out this year, I don't think I'll be posting any more pictures, but I will write up a report and just post that. Maybe I'll start taking pictures of others out there with a nice stringer and post it instead.

Okay, this is a shot of Jimmy and his son in law Travis. They were out there yesterday and my wife took a picture of me at the falls and she also caught the back side of Jimmy. Jimmy told me that he told his wife that he made it on the internet, and that my wife caught his better side of him, the back side. So, today I took a few pictures of him and Travis and told them I would post a pic of them from the front side today. So, here's the picture.









Picture of the limit on the ground at my truck before I put em in the bucket for the ride home.









Once again, a limit on the slab for their last picture ever.









Thought I would put a tape on this one. It was the biggest one I caught today. She was full of eggs, and the eggs today in the fish I caught look like they were all are ready to be shot out to be fertilized. She measured out at sixteen inches.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER

Dang Fishytx!! You've been wearing them out!!! Few can post as many stories of full stringers. Congrats.


----------



## fishytx

I can’t decide where to go fish this weekend. I know I can get into some fish on the Yegua, but I also want to make another long drive over to Reimers so I can wade fish for those whites. The rive current should have dropped off enough now where I can wade out closer to the areas I like to fish. And trust me, catching these fish in gin clear water on four pound test line at Reimer’s is a trip and a half. It doesn’t get any better than this type of fishing. You may hook into a fish with fifty yards of line out, and then you have to fight these babies back through some pretty strong current. Your drag sings a lot, and you can hear the different tones coming from your line as you battle these fish back to ya. To me, this is the most awesome fishing ever.
I just hate that it’s 98 miles one way. But the fish should be really turning on down there. When you get in the right spot, you can catch a hundred or so fish, just one right after another. I also like the fact that I can watch these fish as far as five to eight feet under water grab my jig. Plus there are these rapids that are moving real fast that you can fish in and catch fish too. You just need to know where to cast to in order to get bit.
Our spring break starts next week so we have a few plans for our daughter. I put it this way, there is so much going on for the next nine days, it’s going to be kind a hard for me to squeeze in as many fishing trips as I would like. I’m also looking at fishing a bass tournament on Wednesday night, I just hope I can make this one. 

But any how, I should have some more reports coming soon. 

This week and next week should be the best time to get these fish, so make some sort of plans to get out there and get cha a few. The spawn only last for so long and then it's over. And we are begining to get on the down side of this spawnt, therefore the clock is ticking and you need get out there.


----------



## Blastn & Castn

fishytx thanks for all your posts... been good for me & my son to hit the creeks going off your reports...KEEP AFTER THEM!


----------



## fishytx

*3-12-10 ---- 9:22 pm*

I think I'll fish the Yegua for the next couple of days. I would be much better off fishing Reimers on a week day when there isn't so many folks down there.

Man I thought I would take a brake in fishing so my shoulders could get a chance to feel a little better right.
Wrong, I've done so much stuff around the house in the last two days, that they hurt more now than they did before I quit fishing. So I guess I need to get back on the water so I can take a vacation.

From the post that I've read, it looks like they may have slowed down a little. The cooler night temps will do this. But tomorrow I'm only taking a counter to keep an accurate count on how many I catch, and I hope to hit the thirty to forty count. Fifty or sixty would be even better. In other words, tomorrow will be catch and release only. I'll have my camera with me, so maybe I'll get a few good snap shots of some stringers, fish and anglers as well.

If you see me out there, be sure to say hello, or something. Also if you have any questions that you would like to ask about this white bass fishing on the creek, feel free to ask, and I'll do my best to help you out and also show you how to read these pockets in the creek where the fish like to hang. I should be out there some time around 10:00am.

And I'll be at Irwin bridge.


----------



## fishytx

*3-13-2010*

Today on the Yegua was an awesome day. Went to Irwin bridge and went upstream first thing. Arrived on the waster at 11:30 am and was off by 6:30 pm. Seven hours of fishing and I ended up with sixty eight fish for the day, oh and one channel catfish that couldn't resist my jig.

The first hour was the best bite of the day. I had twenty fish in one hour. Only caught a few smaller fish in the next thirty minutes, and then it was like someone had turned the light switch off, and there was no bite at all. Walked all over the place today checking out some new holes that I have never fished before, and found some really good fishing holes. I wasted some time doing this, but now I know where there are a few more good holes that are holding some good fish.

Took a thirty minute brake to get something to eat and drink. Decided to go downstream to see what all I could find, and I'm glad I did, because I was on some more good steady bites. The best part about this fishing trip was the fact that I didn't have any fish to clean once I got home today. No stringer of fish to haul around while I was fun fishing, man that was great.

I sure had a lot of people looking at me kind a funny as they would watch me release fish after fish today.

I said I would start taking some pictures of other anglers down there with their stringers, and I did manage to get a few.
I also saw a lot of limits come out of there that I didn't take pictures of, but there were some good numbers caught today for sure. Also heard that were several good hybrids caught around the bridge are. I didn't ever see these fish, but was told by others of this information.

Two snap shots of that catfish that just could not resist my jig.

















This is Spencer and his Dad with a few whites that were caught upstream from the bridge. They were having a great day on the water together today. It's always nice to se a Dad with his kids fishing. 

















Speaking of father and son trips, this is Ted and his Dad with a very nice stringer of fish. They were fishing upstream from the bridge and there was four people in their party that was fishing together today.

















And this is a picture of my counter. It's not near as appealing as a limit stringer of fish, but it's all that have to show for my catch today, other than that cat.


----------



## Magnolia

keep them coming, fishytx.........love the reports and pictures...........


----------



## fishytx

My wife told me this morning that she will be so glad when this white bass spawn is over. She said that I was obsessed with this whole white bass fishing thing , and that I fish to much. I replied back, well honey, as long as we have been married, you should know the drill by now, because I do this ever year. She said, I know, but some times I think you take it to the extreme. I told her that there was only a couple more weeks of this spawn left, and then it will be over. I also told her, but then it will be time to start hooking up the boat and start ripping some lips on those big oh bass bedding up on their beds. She just shook her head and walked away. I’m just trying to be honest, and let her know what to expect next. Spring time fishing is the best, and you got to get out there while the getting is good.


----------



## fishytx

*3-15-10*

Sorry for the picture issue problem, I had downloaded more band with of pictures than what photo bucket allows one to do for free in a month, so I went a head and sighed up for the go pro program with unlimited downloads for two years. But I think I can download videos as well to post on forums. That will be something I'll have to test out later on when I have some extra time to mess around.

With the rain we just received, I can not see myself fishing the Yegua any more this year. By the time the water recedes and clears up, the spawn should be winding down to almost a stop. So, I might fish Nails Creek or Cedar Creek one day later on in the week, because they seem to clear up pretty fast, but the Yegua is a wash out for me at this point. A person can still go to this creek and catch some fish, but it will be a long and hard day of fishing to get a few. The rise in the creek could pull a few more late spawning fish up into it, but it shouldn't be many.


----------



## fishytx

I've read some reports from anglers who have been down to the Yegua since this last rain, and it only come up about a foot. They also said the water wasn't all that muddy, in fact they claim it’s very fishable. There has been some good stringers still being caught, so I may have to slip back down there a time or two so I can get my pole bent again.


----------



## oneneo3

Excellent pictures and reports Fishy. Very interesting reading your posts dating back to Feb 22, since I just found this thread today. Thanks for taking the time to post. Since I cannot be out there fishing today, reading about it is the next best thing. Green out.


----------



## fishytx

I thought to myself this morning that if wanted to get one more limit out of the Yegua creek before this thing is over, then I better get down there today while the water temps are still warm enough for a good bite. Got there and there were only three cars in the circle at Irwin Bridge, and one truck parked out on the street and it looked like they must have been fishing way upstream. Water clarity wasn't to bad, much more stained than the last time that I was there, but still fishable. First cast, one throw back. Went downstream about forty yards and began pulling fish in pretty regular. Had several fish on the bank and there were two guys who were returning back to their vehicle with a few fish on their stringer and I asked them if they wanted those on the ground, and if they did, then just get em. Walked through the woods to the other side of the creek and got on another good bite. Started putting fish on my own stringer then. I fished four different areas, all in a very short area, and did well. Once I figured out where they were holding in the creek current, and the technique it took to get em to bite, it was history from that point on. I also had another one of those days where I was able to let my jig just flutter in the current, jig it a little and watch the fish come up and grab it.
I don't know why, but I really enjoy watching them gram the jig, I think it's awesome. Therefore on cloudy days, I make a point to fish my jig where I can see this take place up close to the bank where they are feeding.

This is how many I caught in all today before calling it quits.









Just a shot of my limit in the water.









Picture of the fish before I cut their throats to bleed em.









Now for the video test posting. Video of the fish before they were bled.


Another video of the fish in back of my truck. Filmed it just so I could do another video testing is all.
[


----------



## fishytx

I hate to say this, but all good things must come to an end at some time or another, and I’m afraid this 2010 white bass spawn is on its way out. The mega whites have already moved on downstream towards the lake, and the remain fish in there are smaller fish. There are a few females still up in there because I saw a few spawning on my last trip, but as the water temps began to drop, the spawning action just shut down. The fish fillets are thinner now than they were a week a go, so these fish need to get back on the lake and start chasing balls of shad on the surface so they can suck em like a vacuum cleaner to get fat and healthy again.
So start looking for some good oh top water bait action on the lake here pretty soon. And when a big oh hybrid blows up on your bait, that’s just a big bonus in my book. 
Don’t get me wrong folks, you can probably still go pull a limit out, but you’re going to have to work your tail end off to do so.


----------



## fishytx

*3-26-10*

Sorry about no reports lately, but I haven't been back out there since my last trip a week a go.
Right now the creek is up and the water is muddy, making for a very slow bite due to suck a small strike zone. I have to bump em in the nose to get a bite right now, so I'm just holding up on my trips out there till the water conditions improve. I hope to get back out there one day next week and get my pole bent several more times before this years spawn is over though. So, with that said, I should I have some kind of a report to post on here soon, be it a bad day or a good day of fishing.
I have been catching a few black bass while waiting for the creeks and river water to clear up though. So I'm still on fish, just a different kind is all.
But I should have some sort of report coming here pretty soon, but till then, tight lines to you all.


----------



## fishytx

*Yegua limit + No pics as of now...*

ALL FISH WERE CAUGHT ON A 1/32 oz. WHITE CRAPPIE JIG&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
CAUGHT AROUND FORTY FISH IN ALL TODAY&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
The creek dropped six inches just in the short period of time I was there today. Still a good flow, but the water clarity is still a little on the muddy side for my comfort. In a few more days the water will clear up and I can see myself catching a limit in a shorter time frame when this happens.
The bite was on, but like I mentioned about the water clarity above, heck I had to bump these fish in the nose to get them to bite. I only fished in four different spots, all real close to each other. I caught more under size fish today than I ever have, but I also caught some nice size fish with about four of them being females. As I was cleaning the fish, I noticed that the eggs in the females look as though they were not fully developed yet. This has been a weird year for sure.
When will the spawn end?
Who knows at this point. 
Just when you think things are slowing down and the spawn is near, all of a sudden there are a lot more fish up in there. Big ones, medium ones, and small ones. Then when I'm cleaning fish today, I see fish eggs that are not fully developed yet. This years spawn has not been normal that's for sure. 
But that's ok, because I sure have loaded up on some fillets this year. 
And last but not least, I get to tell on myself once again. Man, I busted my tail again today. I hit so hard on my little tackle box in my left rear pocket, it busted the heck out of it. Okay, I need a brake from all this falling down stuff. I've got a two for two going as of right now, that's more than enough for this year. 
　
I'm having some problems figuring out photo bucket at this time. I can not post pictures on a fishing forum with out them being huge. I've played around with this a bunch tonight and I still can't get them to post right. So there are no pics till I can get this all figured out, sorry&#8230;


----------



## fishytx

*Pictures today, but not so good, still need to figure out photo bucket.*

Today I do the same darn thing as I did yesterday on posting these photos, and they're real small. I give up, but at least I got a few photos posted.

I lined them up for a different snap shot today. It also made it a little more easy for me to bleed them out.








Now I'm just trying to be a little creative. Thought I would arrange the fish different is all.








Same thing in this snap shot. Once you've seen a limit on a stringer, or laid out on a slab, they all look the same, so arranged them a little different.


----------



## fishytx

All my fishing plans flew out the window today. What a day, if it wasn't one thing then it was another. First it was jury duty. I wasn’t selected so I got to leave early. Was going to the creek but something else came up, so I took care of that. Then I decided that I would hook up to the boat and go fish the bass tournament tonight, but partner didn't confirm if he would be able to go or not till real late, therefore I didn't want to fight the 5 o'clock traffic in Austin and be late to register for the tournament, so I said the heck with it. I guess it was one of those days where it wasn't meant for me to go get my pole bent.
Oh well, I’ll be on the creek for sure tomorrow.


----------



## fishytx

*Yegua Creek 4-1-2010*

I wish this was a April fools joke, but it's not. Folks, in my opinion , the spawn on the Yegus is over. I fished the bridge area for two and a half hours with only three fish to show for. So I decided to hit Newmans Bottom to see what I could find down there. It was about the same, caught seven more there in two and a half hours. The bite just shut down, so I left with ten fish and decided that this would be my last trip for the whites in the creek.
The Yegua has yielded a bunch of fish to many anglers this year. The rains came at the right time several times during the spawn allowing early spawning fish and late spawning fish to find their way up into the creek. Seems like every time the creek came up, it always replenished the whites. Anglers were fishing many miles of the creek and getting limits. We all read reports of limits being caught upstream and downstream.
But like the old saying goes, all good things must come to an end. Well, I honestly believe the day has come for the good things to end. I don't know if this rain that we are suppose to get on Friday will improve things down there or not, but my guess would be NOT. What can I say, the fish have done what they came up in the creek to do, and now it's time for them to return back to their natural habitat which is the lake. In a few weeks or so as the water temps in the lake increase, the whites will gather in big schools and start chasing balls of shad on the surface. That's when some more fun starts. Catching these fish on top water baits is a blast. There will be a few hybrids mixed in that boil on the surface as well.
　
This will probably be my last post of whites caught on the Yeagua for this years spawn. Its been great, I have enjoyed every minute of it, plus I have had the opportunity to meet a lot of anglers this year as well.
Hope to see you all down there next year when the white bass fever strikes again.
















Couple of anglers behind me probably thought I was a little on the weird side talking to myself as I was videoing this, because I had my back turned to them and they didn't see the camera.


----------



## fishytx

*It has been FUN*

Well fellow 2Cool members, I started this post on 2-22-2010, and it ended up with 10 pages of reports and comments. It's also received 9,825 views, so that's not to shabby of a way to start out on a new fishing forum. I plan to keep on posting fishing reports on this forum because I fish all the time. Black bass fishing is probably my favorite type of fishing plus I can do this 12 months out of the year. I fish several tournaments as well, so I'll post reports on them also. I like this forum, it has a great bunch of anglers on it. 
:bluefish:
I hope I was able to share enough information on the white bass fishing this year to everyone to keep them informed on the water conditions down there, where the best bite was taking place, and what they were hitting on the best. I know I get a little carried away with some of my post, but I tried to give each reader as much info as I could so they too can have a successful day on the water. Since I posted all my reports on three different forums, I was also able to meet up with a lot of new anglers on the water, give them a little shore line demonstration of how I fish for these whites, showed then a little on how to read the water current and were the fish like to stage at, which helped out a bunch of people this year catch a few more than what they normally do. I look forwards to posting many more post this year on what all is going on with blacks on several different lakes, and I'll post on future whites and crappie caught on lakes as well.
:bounce:
I really did enjoy sharing these post with everyone. I'm not like most anglers who try to keep everything a secret, fishing is what it is, fishing and I have no issues on telling it like it really is. If it allows people to get out and catch some fish, then I have accomplished what I set out to do, and that would be to help others.

Ya keep those lines tight, and I'll keep posting my new reports on other types of fishing soon:
:ac550:
Doug


----------

